# The banger hunt is over!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

After looking into various cars and getting advice (thanks all on here) we picked up a 'banger' last night.

Actually it's not much of a banger at but for what we paid its in shed territory! This is a 2005 Saab 9-5 TiD wagon with 130k on the clock.










Not got many decent photos as the light/weather didn't hold out long.

To give you an idea though it has full leather, climate control, electric windows, electric mirrors etc All appear to work well too. Should make a good workhorse.

Plan now is to get a service done on it and I'll be happy


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely looking car!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My other half wasn't convinced initially although I thought the wagon looked cooler. Once she drove if she said, "actually it's pretty nice" and drives very well.

150bhp engine I believe but over 200lbs of torque so perfect for cruising on the motorway!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They're actually not bad looking

Is that the 1.9 though? If so they do have some issues


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck with her.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice.
I've just brought the same..... Well a later one 2011, for my Mrs. She was the same, Not sure at first, but after a test drive. Quite liked it. :thumb:
We collect ours this afternoon.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Kimo said:


> They're actually not bad looking
> 
> Is that the 1.9 though? If so they do have some issues


If you up to the job, remove the EGR and MAF and give them a clean.

Also, cam belt and water pump should be changed before the 75k recommended by saab...the water pump usually gives up before the belt will.

Cracking car, still look amazing!

Great buy!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like a 9-3 to me? As for issues its only a Vauxhall underneath iirc great cars abd can be had for penny's


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

JMorty said:


> If you up to the job, remove the EGR and MAF and give them a clean.
> 
> Also, cam belt and water pump should be changed before the 75k recommended by saab...the water pump usually gives up before the belt will.
> 
> ...


Manifold plays up too

Can get expensive


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve8182 said:


> Looks like a 9-3 to me? As for issues its only a Vauxhall underneath iirc great cars abd can be had for penny's


Erm that'll be because is haha, damn typo!

I'll be getting the cambelt and water pump done in the next 12 months anyway as it would be due.

Car seems very solid and runs well. It's in the right condition to warrant keeping it going if something goes wrong.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Luckily cambelt etc is cheap as chips on these 

Lovely cars to drive, was gonna get one but ended up with an a4


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

These are nice machines but do beware the Z19 DTH isn't the strongest most robust unit ever made. They are bloody quick for a diesel but they can (not always but they can) suffer with ruinously expensive faults. My Vectra with the same engine was on its second when I bought it at 146,000 miles and although it ran well when I had it, it could be down to the fact the engine was nearly brand new. Not just the block and head either, all of it. Turbo, manifolds, every ancillary...

Whatever happened to the old one must have been pretty fatal!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds ominous but hopefully it'll last me. I'll be looking to put maybe 20k on it in the next couple of years so it's not going to see mega usage. I'll still make sure it's properly serviced and won't get a ragging anyway. 

Certainly doesn't drive like it's age would imply and to win the other half over it had to drive well at least.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> Erm that'll be because is haha, damn typo!
> 
> I'll be getting the cambelt and water pump done in the next 12 months anyway as it would be due.
> 
> Car seems very solid and runs well. It's in the right condition to warrant keeping it going if something goes wrong.


As others have said.
Honestly, I would change the cambelt, water pump and tensioner now. Do not wait.
The waterpump is a very stressed component in these engines (small bearings and a 90 degree change of direction for the belt). They let go without warning all the time. Genuine pumps are no guarantee of service interval but may last the longest.
I see it a lot.
It is a relatively easy belt to change.
There is nothing quick, cheap or easy about the repair if it lets go.
Nice car to drive when all is well.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks good, i looked at these but with the issues gave it a miss. Still love how you call it a banger, looks better than any of my motors


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got no more issues than any other car really, can find problems with anything 

90% of 'problems' spoken of on the Internet come down to poor or no maintenence of a vehicle. Like I said cambelt etc on these is nice and cheap so isn't a ball ache to get done, parts and plentiful and cheap as it's a generic engine in loads of stuff 

Only thing I don't like is the key


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Really nice that Alex & it doesn't look like a 'banger' to me 

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well it's banger territory in terms of price (£1200) but in terms of value for money and condition, it really isn't a banger.

There's a few littler cosmetic niggles on the outside, front splitter has a scratch on it and rear bumper has a couple of marks but nothing that detracts from it's looks if I'm honest. All but one of the alloys is mint so it looks to have been cared for.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

great minds, I just swapped my golf daily runner for a Saab, confuses the life out of me why there so cheap, I went for the 9-3 1.9TDi Linear sport in black, cost me less than a billy basic fiesta??


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I wondered why too as its easily built as well as a German equivalent. 

The night panel button is strangely cool as well!


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Join the club! I hunted for a cheap fast estate solely for the purpose of transporting my dog. Mines older but it has got a 2.3 litre turbo pushing 250bhp as standard. Why pay twice as much for a German equilivant?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice one Alex - Sub'd! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

LSherratt said:


> Join the club! I hunted for a cheap fast estate solely for the purpose of transporting my dog. Mines older but it has got a 2.3 litre turbo pushing 250bhp as standard. Why pay twice as much for a German equilivant?


Looks seriously cool though, love those rims!

250bhp has got to be pretty swift as well. How many miles on your one fella? Holding together well?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

LSherratt said:


> Join the club! I hunted for a cheap fast estate solely for the purpose of transporting my dog. Mines older but it has got a 2.3 litre turbo pushing 250bhp as standard. Why pay twice as much for a German equilivant?


love the small front plate :thumb:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> Looks seriously cool though, love those rims!
> 
> 250bhp has got to be pretty swift as well. How many miles on your one fella? Holding together well?


+ 1 on those wheels. :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Got no more issues than any other car really, can find problems with anything
> 
> 90% of 'problems' spoken of on the Internet come down to poor or no maintenence of a vehicle. Like I said cambelt etc on these is nice and cheap so isn't a ball ache to get done, parts and plentiful and cheap as it's a generic engine in loads of stuff
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the key


It was info from a pal not just the web :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Always happy to hear info from experiences others have come across.

You've always got that chance a car you buy may go wrong, more clued up you are the better.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> It was info from a pal not just the web :thumb:


Wasn't aimed at you bud was just speaking generically :thumb:

Good thing about a car having a common fault is its generally well documented online, so easy to diagnose or preemptively fix etc. It's like when people say french cars are unreliable and vw are brilliant, vw are just as bad if not worse but it's seen as acceptable on a vw so no one moans on forums

Anyway off topic, for the money they are cracking cars, only reason I didn't get one was the misses wasn't keen on the interior colour


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Looks seriously cool though, love those rims!
> 
> 250bhp has got to be pretty swift as well. How many miles on your one fella? Holding together well?


If I was going to have an estate, it needed to be fast! 0-60 times are 7.5 seconds which isn't bad for a big barge on a 52 plate. It's on 115k miles and no problems with it. Full service history etc and looked after.



Steve8182 said:


> love the small front plate :thumb:


Haha yep  although it doesn't look as good as on the Impreza. Like you said, it depends on the car.



Pip66 said:


> + 1 on those wheels. :thumb:


Thanks, the wheels are actually from the pre-facelift Aero model but they just scream cool


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Further to what I said earlier I should also add my father in law still has (because I didn't buy it and he won't sell it!!) his 2010 60 plate 9-3 1.9 TiD 150 estate and it's now showing nearly 240,000 miles and is all original.

It's luck of the draw but fortunately the common faults are easy to rectify or diagnose on these engines and £1200 is very seriously cheap. Well done


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

LSherratt said:


> If I was going to have an estate, it needed to be fast! 0-60 times are 7.5 seconds which isn't bad for a big barge on a 52 plate. It's on 115k miles and no problems with it. Full service history etc and looked after.


Don't blame you, fast estates are cool, fact!

Unfortunately my criteria was economy and comfy cruising. Although it's no slouch, in gear it's rather good.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine scores top marks for comfort, just not economy! Being the Aero model it's loaded with extras .


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice. I put 12k on my 9-5, the turbo was going towards the end but it went straight through 2 mots. I'm toying with the idea of selling the mini and getting another.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Quite happy to read some of this, having just brought one.
We pick ours up on Saturday. 

A, 2011. 1.9TTiD Sportwagon. 1 owner, 28k. With plenty of toys !!!
But NOT banger money.... £10k :doublesho


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good example you've got coming Pip66, only 110,000ish miles less than mine!! haha


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

So tempted by a Saab 9-5 daily, they look cool &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I told my other half that people on here thought it was a cool car, she was surprised but it's growing on her haha


----------



## GazNicki (Oct 20, 2015)

I've always been a fan of this mk of Saab 9-3, and the estate looks the nuts too. Its a bargain for a car that takes on the more expensive German cars too.

I prefer the estates in a lot of german cars too like the 5-Series BMW. I must be getting old.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

GazNicki said:


> I've always been a fan of this mk of Saab 9-3, and the estate looks the nuts too. Its a bargain for a car that takes on the more expensive German cars too.
> 
> I prefer the estates in a lot of german cars too like the 5-Series BMW. I must be getting old.


I'm 33 and I love a nice estate car, they're just a little bit different and some shapes look better for it.

For example I prefer the new Focus ST in the estate as I think it lends itself better to the overall look than the hatch. The Audi Avant models also look similarly good. There's also something cool about being able to chuck stuff in the back and have plenty of lugging space.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm 25 but look 20 and my mates think I'm such a Grandad driving mine! I've even noticed a couple of people on the roads take a second glance at me probably thinking "what the hell is he driving that for?!" The 250bhp and hammerhead alloys make up for it though .

Oh and last weekend I comfortably towed this with it which was fun :lol: A Saab estate does so much for such a cheap purchase price (please excuse the filthy car!)



I defiantly noticed a couple of people in trucks give me a confused look!


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm also a big fan of quick and quirky wagons, some of the Saab Estates are awesome and it looks like you have found a fine example👍


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah if certainly seems to be a good car. Couple of niggles and a good services needed but otherwise solid.

Lovely car to drive though and has some really nice features. I can see why Saab ended up with a strong following! 

The night panel option is cool and the interior is designed very well.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice car :thumb: lots of value for money, brilliant having a banger knowing I can leave it on car parks and not worry about it too much, picked up an 07 Fiesta diesel with 130k for £1600 again few small marks and small crack in bumper but been brilliant


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well so far this one seems like a solid motor. It's got plenty of guts and pulls brilliantly. Feels like a much newer car.

The rear brake seemed to stick but has freed up and is fine now. Oddly it turned over 4-5 times before starting this morning and the engine management light came on. I thought 'great here we go!' But it turned off and starts fine. I suspect the car hasn't been used much and feels like it's clearing it's lungs so to speak. Service can't come soon enough!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> Well so far this one seems like a solid motor. It's got plenty of guts and pulls brilliantly. Feels like a much newer car.
> 
> The rear brake seemed to stick but has freed up and is fine now. Oddly it turned over 4-5 times before starting this morning and the engine management light came on. I thought 'great here we go!' But it turned off and starts fine. I suspect the car hasn't been used much and feels like it's clearing it's lungs so to speak. Service can't come soon enough!


My dads had 100k+ on it and sometimes turned a couple of times before firing up but was always fine (must be a Saab thing)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah seemed fine today and still driving nicely. Fits my little girl in with tonnes of room and her pushchair fits width ways so stays in the boot the whole time. 

Overall very pleased with it just refrained from the 250 mile round trip to pick up the little'un until it's serviced.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I still think stabs are designed by engineers and not accountants, with my old Saab, even with it being 16 years old I felt that if I was going to crash I would want to be in that. The old top gear Saab edition where they dropped a Saab 9-3 and bmw e30 on its roof pretty much summed it up for me.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I recall that Top Gear episode, quite compelling stuff and as you say built how they want not to a budget. 

I'm still somewhat surprised by its solidity. It's a nice place to be and some of the features and quirks are very cool. 

Got myself a parcel shelf off eBay too as this one was missing. Bit of a bargain and keeps the boot covered now.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't forget you can still get parts from Saab dealers (spares/parts only) and the likes of neo brothers and parts for Saab. I keep looking at 9-3 awd estates with the 2.8 v6 to replace my mini.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That was part of the appeal that parts are still readily available and I've heard they are relatively easy to work on.

Here's a couple of quick pictures I took out and about on Sunday. I took her to the local car wash as I wanted it cleaned up but have no intention on lavishing detailing love on it at this price. Still comes up looking pretty good to be honest....


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

^^^ looks great


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

I do recall I recommended one of these do I get commission lol.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Loudandproud205 said:


> I do recall I recommended one of these do I get commission lol.


If you're ever in Surrey I'll buy you a pint


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

We've still not got ours !!!!! 
The dealer won't let me have it until he's got to the bottom of an intermittent fault on the power fold mirrors. 
Which is a little frustrating, but at least it'll be done...... Fingers crossed. 



Phil.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Take that as a good sign as better they sort it before you get it than faff about after. 

Which one you gone for?


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well that's what I said to SWMBO !!!!

When we get it...........

2011 9-3 1.9 TTiD Sportwagon.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pip66 said:


> Well that's what I said to SWMBO !!!!
> 
> When we get it...........
> 
> 2011 9-3 1.9 TTiD Sportwagon.


(Some!) Women are funny when it comes to cars, as my other half is flapping about this one because it had a couple of niggles. I guess because she's had relatively new cars for the last 5-6 years she forgets that cars do have the odd issue.

All I've noticed with this Saab after the rear brake stopped sticking was that it's misfired a couple of times starting up and thrown up the engine management light. It's gone off now and not done it since. I suspect the EGR valve needs cleaning (it seems common).

I suspect you'll be very pleased with your one when you get it. Mine is a lot older and no doubt higher mileage but it's such a nice car to be in, I'm thoroughly impressed and it's got a lot of character. Such a shame Saab has gone now.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Have to agree, love my 93 estate. It's a 09 plate which has just turned 53 thousand miles & only problem I ve had was last week when the drivers door won't open from the outside. Just need a dry day to try to remove the door panel . First problem in 3&1/2 years I ve had it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stu Mac said:


> Have to agree, love my 93 estate. It's a 09 plate which has just turned 53 thousand miles...QUOTE]
> 
> Considering mine has two and a half times the mileage and still feels well screwed together, I suspect that's a joy to own.
> 
> Does yours have the mega over engineered cup holder? Like some kind of ninja cup holder that flips out at lightning speed? lol


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> Stu Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree, love my 93 estate. It's a 09 plate which has just turned 53 thousand miles...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Yip has the cup holder. You really can't argue with the spec on saabs. If mine gets to half your mileage I would be a happy camper


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pip66 said:


> Alex_225 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol::lol::lol:
> ...


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Pip66 said:
> 
> 
> > That was a pleasant discovery I must admit. Even my Mrs laughed at that when it flung it's way out. :lol:
> ...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

JMorty said:


> Alex_225 said:
> 
> 
> > Oo er?
> ...


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> JMorty said:
> 
> 
> > And she liked the cup holder as well!
> ...


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well news on my "Ninja Cupholder" !!!!!

They've got to the bottom of the problem..... And are fitting a new BCU !!!!!
So we get to pick it up Saturday. :thumb:
Can't wait. I'll let SWMBO drive it back so I can have a play. :lol:


Phil.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one mate I'll look forward to seeing some pics.


----------

